# Should I take away her water at bedtime?



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

If anyone saw my previous thread I was having problems with my new 9 month old Great Dane puppy peeing in the flat and refusing to go toilet outside. Well we've managed to solve that problem and she's been going outside every time now. I'm so chuffed with her !!!

However, I still have a slight problem. I take her out to toilet and then settle her for bed at 11pm. Right before she settles she drinks a heap of water and then she stirs and needs to go toilet again by 4am and if we don't get up straight away she pees on the floor by the door. I really want her to be able to last until 7am or after !

Should I take her water away just before bedtime? Or do you think she will learn over time?


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

You could try just allowing her to have a little drink before bed, rather than loads.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Would it be do her any harm to take it away over night?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Some have disagreed on here in the past but i always took water up after a certain time as long as you know she has had a reasonable ammount during the day theres no harm mine went through the night without any problems.


----------



## Joolz1975 (May 17, 2010)

Dexter has never had access to water during night! He's put to bed at 11pm and I go down at 6am ( he's always still asleep) been like this for around 4 weeks now!

He has loads to drink during the day and always has a good drink before his last toilet stop, I've never found it to be a problem!

Maybe I'm wrong but it works for us!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

iv always crated my pups at night, and they never had water in their crates. theyv always been fine.

now they are older and out their crates, they have access to the water at night, but they hold on until we let them out in the morning.

i would just let her have a small drink before bed and then lift it away, until she is more settled. then maybe eventually you will be able to leave it down.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

If you read the blurb on packs of dry food, it always says that fresh drinking water should be available at all times.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> If you read the blurb on packs of dry food, it always says that fresh drinking water should be available at all times.


I know it does and I make sure there is water always available during the day, I don't leave much in the bowl at night just enough a have a small drink if needed, but as far as I know he never touches it.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't like the idea of them not having water available if thirsty... mine used to not have water upstairs although could come down if they wanted, in the summer I put a water bowl upstairs, and they often have a drink in the night.

Can understand its a bit frustrating tho - can you offer a small drink as someoen said then once you have settled down put the water down again? or let her out mid eve to see if she has her bigger drink then when she gets back?

It could be a pain for a bit but could you get up just before she wakes to take her out and graddually move it back each day? 

We had house training with one of mine, it became a habit for her to go to the loo in the spare room overnight, and we only properly broke it when one of my other dogs had a serious accident and we all decamped to sleep downstairs for a couple of months.


----------

